# Ford Excursion Owners, Past And Present



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I know this has been discussed before, but the search I did came back with several hundred posts, and I just don't have the time to read all of them.

I am considering a diesel Excursion, 2003 or 04. I have a few questions for you.

1) What experience has anyone had with the 6.0 PSD? I have heard that it is not as desirable as the 7.3

2) What kind of fuel mileage are you getting with your Diesel Excursion. It will be my everyday driver as well as my tow vehicle, so any mileage info you have would be welcome.

3) Does anybody know if the powershift 5 speed automatic transmission was offer in the Excursion?

Thanks for you input.

Tim


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I know this has been discussed before, but the search I did came back with several hundred posts, and I just don't have the time to read all of them.
> 
> I am considering a diesel Excursion, 2003 or 04. I have a few questions for you.
> 
> ...


I'd be very careful with those year model 6.0L. The '03 had tons of trouble but the '04 was a lot better. Gotta watch those first year changes. Give them time to work the bugs out. I bought the '02 Exploder which was the first year body style. Biiiiiig mistake.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I don't believe I'm hearing this.

Stay away from the blue oval.









John


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Sorry, no experience with the 6.0 liter (mine is the 7.3). If you want mileage on the old engine though, mine is 12.5 towing, 16.5 around town, and 19 on the highway.

In my opinion, the Excursion is a great vehicle for towing with a family. Plenty of (dry) room for the kids and camping equipment and easily tows a trailer the size of an Outback.

But then agian, I'm biased...









Chet.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> I'd be very careful with those year model 6.0L. The '03 had tons of trouble but the '04 was a lot better.


I acutally had already considered that point, but thanks for re-enforceing it. I'm glad someone else thinks like I do. I bought the Avalanche in it's first year, and have a few "growing pains" problems with it, though nothing major.



> I don't believe I'm hearing this.
> 
> Stay away from the blue oval.


John, I'm just looking, and like Sy Syms used to say, "An educated consumer is the best customer". There are also two bowties sitting on the same lot, and I plan to look at them also. I already know how the Chevy's do. There is just so much space in them things. I would almost think you would need a Coast Guard issued Captain License for 'em.



> Sorry, no experience with the 6.0 liter (mine is the 7.3). If you want mileage on the old engine though, mine is 12.5 towing, 16.5 around town, and 19 on the highway.


I expect it's not much different with the 6.0, and it is a might bit better then the 10/12/16 that I get with the Avalanche now, and that is a smallblock!

Thanks for all your input.

Tim


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Tim,

If I am correct the Ford 6.0 PSD is actually made by International (VT-55). There were some bugs, but I think they were worked out in 04'. My buddy is an International Mechanic and he swears by them.

Go drive them and see what you think.

Happy Shopping!

Tim (squared)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Looked at one with the v10 over the summer, that's one big truck.

There was a very long thread "over there" a while back about sway problems with excursions, something about needing a bigger rear sway bar as the rear suspension is a bit soft to give a better ride.

How about a suburban with the 8.1?? We looked at one of those over the summer and the DW was pretty comfortable driving it.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> How about a suburban with the 8.1?? We looked at one of those over the summer and the DW was pretty comfortable driving it.


Gotta second that "vote" as I, too, am biased. Gas mileage isn't very good, but what do you expect for that size engine?

The 2500 Burb is a great tow vehicle. If they made it any bigger, though, I'd go for it, too.









I'm still waiting for the 3500 Diesel Suburban!









Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

In all honesty, I'd like to stay with Chevy, but the lack of an oil burner in the 'burb's has me looking at the Ovals. Besides, there are two of them on the lot, and I just wanted to look. This is probably not going to happen, as I still find it difficult to pay $34000 for a two year old truck with 22,000 miles on it (the asking price on the '04).

I didn't pay that much for Avalanche NEW!

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> In all honesty, I'd like to stay with Chevy, but the lack of an oil burner in the 'burb's has me looking at the Ovals.


From all the info I've seen, the 8.1 is the next best thing to a diesel, not a diesel to be sure, but plenty of torque. My dad has the 8.1 in his 30 foot class A and he says it's got plenty of power.

Let's see, 34k wisely invested making me money every day or 34k sitting in the driveway depreciating everyday, HMMMMMMMMMM.............









Mike


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I have to add for the price look at full size vans. They have the same drivetrain as burbs and excursions but more room cheaper.

A custom van maxed out with tons of cool stuff like DVD and 32"plasma TV can be had for the same price as a long nose SUV base model.
A 2006 non custom 3500 van with duramax/allison is around $34000 the same in a burb is $50,000

Advise from a van owner and former burb owner


----------



## rhanna (Oct 20, 2005)

I had an '02 Excursion with the 7.3L. It was great. I upgraded to an 04' with the 6.0L...even better!!!!! The 7.3 seemed to have a bit more power but the BIG advantage of the 6.0 is the transmission. You have two extra gears and the automatic down shift. It not only controls the vehicle as you are going down hills but those extra gears really help on gas mileage. With the 7.3 I was averaging about 15-16 mgg the 6.0 will buno it up to 18 mpg easy and if you keep it under 70 on the hwy you can get 20-22 mpg.

PS, Up till a couple of month ago I was pulling a 33' Wildcat TT wieghing in at about 10,500 lbs loaded with all the necessities!!!

Hope that helps!

Rob


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks all for your input. I went and looked at the beast today, and took it for a fairly extensive test drive. I only wish I could have had for an hour or two. I would've taken it home, hooked up the Outback and gone for a ride.

Well, here are my thoughts on this particular vehicle. It is big. I think the kids could play volley ball in it. That being said, it cornered nicely, was remarkable manuerverable for a vehicle it's size, but it was a tad bit louder that the Duramax's I've driven, and there was something about it that just didn't yell, buy me NOW!



> Let's see, 34k wisely invested making me money every day or 34k sitting in the driveway depreciating everyday, HMMMMMMMMMM.............


Obviously, Mike you haven't looked at the cost of the 8.1's lately, if you can find one that is.

Oh, yeah and for Johnp2000, FYI, the 2500 Avalanche was delivered last night, and the 3500 dually was beat up...and tired. Of course, I also took a ride to my local bowtie shop and looked at a real nice '06 2500HD C/C, with the Duramax/Allison combo, in White LT2 trim. Now that was singing to me to buy it, just not loud enough to overcome the $45,000 price tag singing walk away. But of course, you never know what will happen.









Oh, this fever is not breaking.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Obviously, Mike you haven't looked at the cost of the 8.1's lately, if you can find one that is.


Nope, haven't looked lately







After we almost bought that one last summer we haven't looked since.

happy hunting

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Remember Tim, real soon the 06 will be a leftover and maybe the price will come lower.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Won't be a left over soon enough though. I have to talk to Clare again tonight about it, but that will have to wait until after the cub scout meeting. Anyone want to join me tonight, and help supervise about 90 boys ages 6-11?

I really liked the 2500HD, but I can't get over the practicality of the Excursion. Either one would tow the 26RS like it wasn't even there. It's all a matter of dollars and cents, and personal preference now.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Tim, Tim, Tim...............

Need I say more?

Steve


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

I can tell you first hand about the 2002 V10 Gas and a 2004 diesel. I have on of each. The gas v10 is a monster that loves gas. 11 mpg / 7 mpg towing. It pulls my 31RQS outback fine. I also have the deisel as a company vehicle that I pull a 32 ' enclosed trailer with. The deisel is great with a load on but slow to get moving with out it. The gas doesn't have the torque but has great throttle response and is more that enough to pull a TT.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

About time you showed up Steve, I thought maybe you were out truck shopping too.

Mike


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > I'd be very careful with those year model 6.0L. The '03 had tons of trouble but the '04 was a lot better.
> 
> 
> I acutally had already considered that point, but thanks for re-enforceing it. I'm glad someone else thinks like I do. I bought the Avalanche in it's first year, and have a few "growing pains" problems with it, though nothing major.
> ...


A buddy of mine has a 2000 250 7.3 and by the computer he gets better mileage than mine. He has the manual trans and a chip though and I've heard that makes the computer mileage off on some trucks. I don't know that he's checked it the old way. Mine hates to go slow. If I'm in 35 to 45 mph zones I only get 15 solo but I get about the same towing my RV. Now when I get up to 65 or 70 solo I tear hell out of 21 solo and 13 to 14 towing. Hope that helps. Best part is you don't even know it's behind you. Tons of torque and no gear hunting like my old trucks. I don't even use tow haul mode. As far as pricing goes the sticker on my was almost and even 50k but during Ford family pricing it worked out to 36,500 out the door. Chevy wasn't even close on that price.


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

I had an '02 Expedition with the 5.4 and tow package when I bought our 28rss. It did such a poor job pullin ghe TT, I pull the TT twice on short trips before I went out and bought a used '03 Excursion with the 6.0. I can't say enough good things about the Excursion. The best car I've ever owned. Haven't had a single problem with it. As far as fuel milage, the Excursion beats the Expedition, hands down.

Excursion 
city 15.5 
hwy 21 
towing 12.1

Expedition
city 9.5
hwy 16
towing 4.5

On the Excursion, with a 44 gallon fuel tank you can drive forever without stopping!

For Excursion forums check out: http://www.supermotors.org/clubs/fordexcur....php?topicid=40

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=29

Good luck,

Bob


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

tim action

the only tv i would trade in our 01 v10 ex for, a 05 excursion v10.

enough said









darrel


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I took the DW by this afternoon, and she drove it. She likes it alot. Fortunately for me, the salesman I was working with wasn't in when we stopped. I have to Monday when he is in again to think things over.

Another question for you Excursion owners. What does that beast typically weigh. I meant to look at the door jamb for a GVWR today, but forgot. I'm thinking about maybe taking for another test ride on Monday, and running it over the scales at the stone yard. I want to make sure I'm gonna have enough slack to utilize all that space to the fullest.

Mike and Steve, don't read this part.....

If all goes well, and they offer the right number for the Avalanche, and they accept my offer on the Excursion, I may be driving a Blue Oval next week instead of a bow tie.......never thought I'd hear myself say that.....sorry John.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I don't know what to say









John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Tim,

If the deal goes through, it will be because you considered everything pertinent and made the decision. Ford does make a pretty good truck after all.

Bill


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Well, I took the DW by this afternoon, and she drove it. She likes it alot. Fortunately for me, the salesman I was working with wasn't in when we stopped. I have to Monday when he is in again to think things over.
> 
> Another question for you Excursion owners. What does that beast typically eigh. I meant to look at the door jamb for a GVWR today, but forgot. I'm wthinking about maybe taking for another test ride on Monday, and running it over the scales at the stone yard. I want to make sure I'm gonna have enough slack to utilize all that space to the fullest.
> 
> ...


tim 
with all the goodies( 4x4, 4.30 axle w/ limited slip,) our excursion weighs in at about 7k pounds. 
the psd will go a couple hundred pounds more. hopefully this helps you.

good luck
darrel


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Waiting til Monday...................it is going to be a looooong weekend.

Good Luck Tim. (even if it is a blue oval)


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

Towing 
Engine Axle Ratio GCWR Max. Trailer Weight: Transmission: 
5.4L V8 (4x2) 3.73 13,000 6,100 automatic 
5.4L V8 (4x2) 4.1 14,500 7,600 automatic 
5.4L V8 (4x4) 4.1 14,500 7,200 automatic 
6.8L V10 (4x2) 3.73 17,000 10,000 automatic 
6.8L V10 (4x2) 4.3 20,000 11,000 automatic 
6.8L V10 (4x4) 3.73 17,000 9,600 automatic 
6.8L V10 (4x4) 4.3 20,000 11,000 automatic 
6.0L Diesel (4x2 and 4x4) 3.73 20,000 11,000 automatic

I think the GVW is close to 8,000lbs

Sorry, I don't know how to get a table to post straight


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Tim,

The GVWR on my '02 PSD is 9200 lbs. I run around 7500 with some stuff in it. Packed with 4 guys, a full tank and lots of hunting gear (including probably 20 gallons of water) we weighed in right at 9000.

Hope it all works out for your purchase, I'm sure you'll like the Excursion. We've loved ours. Don't feel to bad about moving brands, to be honest I feel like all three domestic brands built great machines. My father was a GM guy, and has owned a number of their trucks during my lifetime. Every single one was a great vehicle.

The only downside I can imagine you'll feel is the ride when unloaded. It does ride like a tank, and I'm sure your Avalanche rides much better. It helps to keep the tires aired to the recommended pressures in the doorjamb (55 and 50 lbs), then crank 'em up when you are ready to tow.

Chet.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Chet. Like I said, I think I will try to get the dealership to weigh it as it sits, and go from there.

If they won't do it, I'll just ask to drive it again and weigh it myself.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, first I must apologize to all the bowtie fans out there, and then to all the old truck fans.

I've given into the fever, and I'm trading the Avalanche in for an '04 Excursion with the PSD and 5 sp auto tranny. Thank you to all who provided input, and to those who were hoping I'd beat the fever, all I can say is "come on in,....the waters fine."

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Feels good huh Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll tell Monday night, after it's in the driveway. The payment is right around what I was paying on the Avalanche, so I won't even feel it, and hopefully, the higher mpg, will at least break even with the current fuel costs.

I'll post some picks next week.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats Tim, enjoy your new truck!!!











> come on in,....the waters fine


No thank you, I'll watch from my chair here.



> The payment is right around what I was paying on the Avalanche, so I won't even feel it,


Sounds like you did alright then, Hope you guys really enjoy it.

Mike


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congrats,and happy trucking. OOPs, camping too

sunny

Dallas


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Tim

You have my sympathy

I mean congratulations on the new truck









It must be hard to let go of such a fine truck









Now you will see what is like to drive a [email protected]*# ( I can't even say it)
















Every time I think I'm trading in my Avalanche I wake up in a cold sweat and repeat "Its only a bad dream"









Maybe your only dreaming









WAKE UP!!!!!!!

Only kidding enjoy the truck
















John


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

tim

congrats on the excursion









you will not regret this decision

darrel


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Tim,

Look at the bright side. You don't have to drive that UGLY Avalanche anymore. Never understood how GM could think the Avalanche (and Aztek for that matter) are well-styled. I guess that look is considered "edgy".

I know I'll get death threats from all the die-hard Avalanche afficianados, but somebody had to say it.









Bill


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You guys are being so mean spirited!! Be happy for him and his new landyacht.... errr..... truck.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim
Congrats on the 04 Excursion
We expect to see some pics of the new toy









Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> Tim,
> 
> Look at the bright side. You don't have to drive that UGLY Avalanche anymore. Never understood how GM could think the Avalanche (and Aztek for that matter) are well-styled. I guess that look is considered "edgy".
> 
> ...


OUCH that hurt.







When they first came out I said the same thing but about 1 1/2 years ago I stumble on an Avalanche 2500 which has the 496cu. engine in it and amazingly I forgot about all that plastic. I have had the V10 and the 460 but I converted to the bowtie and love it. Now I need to send your comments and personal info to the Avalanche fan club website and let them deal with you









Just kidding
John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It was definately hard to do, I've been a Bowtie man for the last 15 years, and really wanted to stay, but I also wanted an oil burner. The DW







said a P/U was out of the question (had my 2500HD all spec'd out, and ready to order) due to the lack of a third seat. Evidently, the dog now rates his own row in the vehicle







. Anyway, the P/U will have to come at another time, when the kids are no longer wanting to go camping with us....or when she decides she wants a 5'er









Thanks for all the well wishes, the pic's will be posted soon.

Tim


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't they sell a version of the Avalanche without all the plastic? I think the regular Chevy and GMC trucks look just fine, but I can't say I like all that bolt-on stuff. The lift-gate deal would be cool though...

Chet.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go Tim!

I'm a van man. Chevy only puts the Duramax/Alison in there cargo vans.
The word is they may put it in the 07 conversion 3500 short wheel base.
I will buy then. If i can affod it.







Add a sherrod conv. $12,000 package.

Oh God I'm gonna be sick.







$$$$$$$


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Don't they sell a version of the Avalanche without all the plastic? I think the regular Chevy and GMC trucks look just fine, but I can't say I like all that bolt-on stuff. The lift-gate deal would be cool though...


Yes, you can order a 1500 Avalanche with the "Body Hardware", but you can't get that option in the 2500. Since the Avalanche and the Silverado's have pretty much the same room, I think the Av was out too! I throught the suggestion for a van out there too, and she said NO WAY!. I told her that it would solve all of her interior space needs and she said still said NO WAY!

Oh well,

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Tim
Funny how women think isn't it. The Avalanche was ok until the fever struck.

Avalanche and crew cab same size --correct

Van----no way

Excursion--- ok

The Excursion is the biggest soccer mom vehicle and might as well be an extended 4x4 van with a diesel---and thats ok









Now my wifes thoughts on driving some of my last trucks.

F150 extended cab 4x4 ---no problem

Bronco----no big

Suburban---loved it

Avalanche-- thinks its to big same frame as the burb









Now the best one,she used to drive a crown victoria and when we went to buy a caravan years ago she thought the extended caravan was too big.It was still probably 7' shorter than the vic.

I will never understand their thinking

Have fun picking up your or her new toy









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

It will be my daily driver, as well as the TV. She commute's 80 miles round trip, so she drives a Honda. But I bet she'd love to take the Ex to work. Who knows, maybe in a few years she'll want a 5'er, and then I can order the truck I want.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

DW uses our tow vehicle as a daily shuttle for the girls as well as to work and back. She puts maybe 10 miles a day on it.

When we were shopping for a truck over the summer even though the prices were better she wouldn't look at CC pickups because she's not , in her words, a "truck girl"









Now a 3/4 ton suburban or an excursion were fine, but put an open bed on the back and it becomes too much of a truck, oh well







She's happy I'm happy, it's not that big a deal. We wound up not buying anything anyway. She's so attached to her yukon now I think the wheels will have to fall off on the way to work for her to want something new.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Our Princess from Annapolis has no problem driving the 3/4 ton.























I guess that what happens when you go to school in Southwestern Virginia.









She does, however, spin wheels everytime she pulls out of the driveway









Happy Outbacking and Congrats on the new ride!!!!!

Tim shy action


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

My wife was 180 out. She said burb or excrsion - no way but a 12 pax 350 would be alright. I suspect we will be into one of those before too long. The truck is tight with all six on board. This is my currnet favorite.
http://tinyurl.com/9k6rt

Jared


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hello Tim

You did pickup a new truck today didn't you. Details, pics, anything

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Picked it up last night. The weather here is rainy today, not good for taking pictures, and I'm still feeling under it (the weather that is, getting over the flu) so I will get some when the sun comes out, and I am feeling better.

In the mean time, here are some details.

2004 Ford Excursion Limited, powered by the 6.0L Powerstroke Diesel, couple with the Torqueshift 5 speed automatic transmission.

Factory tow package, including an aux. Transmission oil cooler, and temp gauge.

Just about every concievable option known to man, except for an on-board intergral DVD player/monitor. (that's ok, I have a portable for the kids that I used in the Avalanche).

Curb weight is 7660 (I weighed it while test driving it), with my daugher and 1/8 tank of fuel. GVWR is 9200#, GCWR 20,000#, Max Trailer wgt is 11,000#. The Outback fits nicely in that equation. Still going to be close with the GVWR after the Outback is hooked up, but I will be better off than I was with the Avalanche.

I will be ordering my Ford harness for the prodigy this week, and hopefully get that installed soon, as well as get the hitch adjusted to for the new vehicle. All that needs to be done before May. Today, if I feel up to it, I will install my birthday present, a Garmin StreetPilot c330.

Pictures are forthcoming.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds great Tim. You finally got that Garmin I see, you were researching that months ago if I remember correctly.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> You finally got that Garmin I see, you were researching that months ago if I remember correctly


I was looking for a handheld to use for geocaching, and the sort. My dad gave me the streetpilot for my birthday. He got one for christmas, and likes it, so he new we were getting the new truck, and thought this would be a good gift. I'm sure it will get plenty of use.









The antenne on it seems pretty sensitive, I was playing around with it in the house yesterday, and I was picking up satellites inside.

This of couse will most likely only increase my desire for handheld unit, but hey, the only difference between me and my son are the price of our toys.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new truck Tim. Looking forward to the pics.

Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

HA I knew it. The only possible reason for someone to ditch a Chevy for a F##d is becuase they are sick









That also explains the weather.

Just kidding hope you feel better and can get out and play with the new truck.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I WAS sick. Had a fever....NTF that is....and it's all cured now. This bowtie man is becoming very comfortable with his new blue oval. Just made an 80 mile round trip journey to band practice, and the mileage ticker in the overhead console was over 17 mpg, and that was with a bunch of around town driving this morning. I have yet to put any fuel in it, but the gauge is reading just over half, and the distance to empty readout is still over 300 miles. I like this.

I will let you know when I get some hard mileage info.

Tim


----------

